# New Member, New IPB 14.



## Fowlmouth0824 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello everyone. New member checking in. I've grown up with an addiction to fishing the flats, and until recently have been doing so from a yak/gheenoe. Well I finally decided to size up to a larger craft which I cantake the family out in. So a week and a half ago I contacted Brad at IPB and ordered a new 14 ft. Fast forward to yesterday afternoon and there she is hooked up to my truck and on her way home. I can't say enough about Brads prompt service, keeping me updated, and sticking to the completion date. He was always available by call or text and I honestly couldn't be happier with the entire process.

As I know "This thread is worthless without pics"...allow me to oblige.


























And here she is with my Merc 9.9 2 Smoke, she does a flat 20MPH with a light load and single passenger.

















Daughter Approved.









As I said I'm completely stoked with the boat. It's a combat green with tan and black interior. If anyone is onbthe fence about an IPB I can tell you I don't regret it one bit.

I'll be building a poling platform and having it powder coated. Plans for seadek and a DIY push pole is in the works, so stay tuned.


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

Excellent post. Congrats on the new sled. Let us know how it does and keep us updated on your additions.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Good for you! Teach that little one to fish and you will have a bond forever. My baby just turned 39 and we still fish together! Enjoy Fowl!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

looks great. can you elaborate on the DIY push pole?


----------



## Jhippleusaf (Sep 24, 2013)

Congrats! I'm diggin the color combo and the new rub rail--mine has the older, unfinished edge and I installed (halfA$$ed) a taco marine edging and it looks horrible compared to the new ones. Anyway, I'm just finishing a hydro-turf install on mine and its a good cheaper very similar option jsyk.


----------



## Fowlmouth0824 (Jan 28, 2014)

> looks great. can you elaborate on the DIY push pole?


Glad to, but it's late and the weather is less than cooperative, so unfortunately no pics. But I'll take some and post them tomorrow. 

In a nutshell it's 10' section of 1 1/4" PVC, a T Joint and some caps for the foot. I also used a 10' wooden dowl and some expanding foam for added rigidity. I haven't weighed it yet but I'd estimate it at no more than 10 lbs. all the joints are glued and watertight, and the foam keeps the dowl firmly in place so there's no rattle. I believe I have about $30 dollars in it, including some 220g sandpaper and 2 cans of Krylon fusion paint, (which after light sanding and proper preparation, seems to have bonded well). I know its a little shorter than most market push poles but i dont have a platform yet, nor do i have $250-300 for a new pole, so I supposed it'll do. As I said, I'll try to get some pics for you tomorrow.


----------



## Fowlmouth0824 (Jan 28, 2014)

> looks great. can you elaborate on the DIY push pole?


Here a few pics, it's still on the rack drying. A quick note however, even with solid preparation and drying times, the Kryolon fusion just doesn't seem to bind well to PVC. So I've gone with another idea. 

In the past I've had great restults using Flex Seal and figure I'd give it a shot. So update price for 2 cans of Flexseal and I've got about $54 in the pole. I applied an entire can for each coat, and it's still drying, but here's a few pics. I'll update on how the flex seal holds up once it's fully cured.


























Let me know what ya think.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

If I had half the money back I spent trying to make push poles I could have bought a high end carbon pole. 

I have a similar boat and unless that piece of PVC is longer than it looks, I would recommend at least spending the $280 on  the Mangrove pole. The aggravation of not having a proper foot and too short of a pole are not worth the money "saved" from making one out of PVC. Lets assume your poling platform is 4ft off the water, the water is 2 feet deep and it sinks a foot in to the mud from not having a foot, you're already out of pole to move your boat forward. You really need 20ft of pole

Buy once, cry once. I know it sucks and $300 is a chit load to spend on a stick but they are worth every penny.

You already have $50 in the pole. That's nearly 20% the cost of a mangrove pole you have spent already. At least you could get some of the money back out of a mangrove or loop pole of you decided to move up later on.


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Sweet color combo!
really like the new cleaner look Brad is putting out with these boats, looks like I got mine to early. My boat has well out performed my gheenoe classic. Enjoy it


----------



## Fowlmouth0824 (Jan 28, 2014)

> 1) I have a similar boat and unless that piece of PVC is longer than it looks....
> 
> 2) You really need 20ft of pole
> 
> ...


1)'as I said, it's 10' plus a few inches doe the tee and caps. I know it's not optimal length but it's still better than the yak paddle I used to pole my Gheenoe

2) the boat is only 14' long,  20 ft pole would give me 3 feet of overhang front and back, and I personally feel that is just too long and unwieldy. 16' would probably be ideal but I'm limited by the supplies of big box stores.

3) Yes, $300 is a chit load to spend on a stick, and that's $300 I just don't have to blow on a "stick"

4) 20% or 1/5 of the cost of a high end pole is a much easier pill to swallow. Sure it may not preform the same as a high end pole, but I'm not expecting to either. I'm lucky to be on the water 4 times a month. If i was guiding or turning a profit i could justify spending the scratch. But for a weekend warrior I think it will do the trick.

Thanks for your input. If it turns out that it's just completely insufficient for my needs, ill take you input into consideration and look into the Mangrove pole.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

You can always go to a 1 1/4" x 16' closet rod dowel. Used to be @ buck and a quarter per foot at the box stores.


----------



## COL_V (Nov 26, 2013)

Love the color for you IPB14. I bought one in ice blue, but now second guessing my choice looking at yours. I also use a 9.9 (Johnson) as pusher, and it does well for single or double fisherman. Agree with prior posts on push poles. I got a mangrove PP after trying to fab a bamboo one. An expense that is worth it.


----------



## Fowlmouth0824 (Jan 28, 2014)

Finally got a break in the weather. Went out of Riverbreeze and put the first slime on her.


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice Red!


----------



## tkguppies (Jan 5, 2014)

Congrats! I just put mine on order today!

What color combo is yours? I'm leaning towards tan or yellow with cream interior.


----------



## Fowlmouth0824 (Jan 28, 2014)

> Congrats! I just put mine on order today!
> 
> What color combo is yours? I'm leaning towards tan or yellow with cream interior.


Outside is Combat Green, interior is a "bisque"/tan with black webbing.

And thanks Drod, I was pretty excited to have a nice fish like that be the first one. There's some quality fish in the N end of the goon right now.


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice fish, I believe I seen you on Sunday, a little south of Castle Windy. Enjoy your new skiff, I've been catching a lot with mine, easy to get to them with an IPB!


----------

